# Vitamin E - How to give orally?



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

I believe my hedgie may be low in vitamin E. He is also getting up there in age, so I think it would be wise to start introducing it into his diet. What is the safe way to do this orally for a hedgehog? I've read that it is safe for them and also good for the prevention of WHS. 

Can you use the oil inside of a human's vitamin capsule and apply it to his feedings? 
Or do you go the route of choosing foods specifically high in it only?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Can I ask why you think he's low in it?

The problem with depending on foods high in a vitamin is finding ones that are safe for a hedgehog & that your hedgehog likes, since most tend to be picky. You could find a couple foods & see if he likes them and offer them a couple times a week. The only things on the list I found that are hedgie safe are spinach, broccoli, and mango, plus a couple oils (sunflower & safflower). It would probably be easier to go with one of the oils or Vitamin E oil capsules and put a bit on his food a couple times a week. Research brands though as oil capsules can be hard to tell if they're rancid before you buy them.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> Can I ask why you think he's low in it?
> 
> The problem with depending on foods high in a vitamin is finding ones that are safe for a hedgehog & that your hedgehog likes, since most tend to be picky. You could find a couple foods & see if he likes them and offer them a couple times a week. The only things on the list I found that are hedgie safe are spinach, broccoli, and mango, plus a couple oils (sunflower & safflower). It would probably be easier to go with one of the oils or Vitamin E oil capsules and put a bit on his food a couple times a week. Research brands though as oil capsules can be hard to tell if they're rancid before you buy them.


Ah, ok. Thank you, that was an informative answer.
He has started to show signs of possible early onset WHS. Unbalanced at times and sometimes falling over. I'm cutting his nails tonight, which may be the reason, but will be able to differentiate the two after doing so.


----------

